# Jeff Foster



## PacerB53 (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you think we'll re-sign him?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Most likely since we may lose Brad.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah we will, but do we need to re-sign him? I didn't know he was a free agent?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Yeah we will, but do we need to re-sign him? I didn't know he was a free agent?


Thats what I was wondering, I thought he still had a couple years left.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what I was wondering, I thought he still had a couple years left.


I'm pretty sure he does have a couple years left, I think he has like a 3.1 mil contract.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

He's not a free agent. We signed him to an extension at the same time as Artest and Bender.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> He's not a free agent. We signed him to an extension at the same time as Artest and Bender.


Oh ok, so does that answer your question Pacerb53?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> He's not a free agent. We signed him to an extension at the same time as Artest and Bender.


k, thats what I thought, BTW what does the BYC on Artest's contract mean?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> k, thats what I thought, BTW what does the BYC on Artest's contract mean?


Thats what I would like to know as well.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

It means that he has recently signed a contract and makes it almost impossible to trade him. I think that you could only trade him to a team under the cap and can only get half as much salary back in return. We traded Jalen when he was a BYC, but that is the only time I can think of someone with a BYC status getting traded. Not that we would trade Artest anyway.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> It means that he has recently signed a contract and makes it almost impossible to trade him. I think that you could only trade him to a team under the cap and can only get half as much salary back in return. We traded Jalen when he was a BYC, but that is the only time I can think of someone with a BYC status getting traded. Not that we would trade Artest anyway.


Interesting, now that you mentioned it I remember somthing about BYC when Jalen was traded.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

You guys wanna trade Foster for Peja Drobnjak?

Just checkin'


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> You guys wanna trade Foster for Peja Drobnjak?
> 
> Just checkin'


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

No way! I wouldn't want Drobnjak to be a Pacer.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: 
What's wrong with a Perimeter shootin' Center that can't rebound or play D?

Just shopping the guy around. The Pacers are way too talented to even think about Drob. :yes:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh:
> What's wrong with a Perimeter shootin' Center that can't rebound or play D?
> 
> Just shopping the guy around. The Pacers are way too talented to even think about Drob. :yes:


lol, he isnt that bad, I would rather have him than Brezec.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

There's an idea. Trade Brezec for Drobnak. that way neither team can get critisized for being ripped off because they are basically the same sucky player.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> There's an idea. Trade Brezec for Drobnak. that way neither team can get critisized for being ripped off because they are basically the same sucky player.


:laugh: Now that is good logic my friend.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Can't say that is even enough. Throw in Jermaine and then i'd say it's even.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> Can't say that is even enough. Throw in Jermaine and then i'd say it's even.


:dead: If Isiah were in charge, maybe...:sigh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Damn...Foster has an ugly contract :no: 10-yrs $32.8Mill running through 2008-09...


I hope you guys like him, your stuck with him for a while...


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Damn...Foster has an ugly contract :no: 10-yrs $32.8Mill running through 2008-09...
> 
> 
> I hope you guys like him, your stuck with him for a while...


Yep, hopefully he can develope into somthing good.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Damn...Foster has an ugly contract :no: 10-yrs $32.8Mill running through 2008-09...
> 
> 
> I hope you guys like him, your stuck with him for a while...


Holy crap! I didn't realize it was a 10 year contract!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Oh well I would be willing to pay him around 3 mill a year for the next ten years considering he is top 5 in the league every year in rebounds per 48 minutes.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Holy crap! I didn't realize it was a 10 year contract!


Me niether, I didnt even know contracts could be that long term.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I didn't know that either.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

lol I like your sig unbreakable.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> lol I like your sig unbreakable.


Yeah...looks kinda familiar *cough* 


Hmm...10 years is a long time to sign a rebounder/bench warmer...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

thank you Xavier8, I like yours a lot too. ( got the idea from u :yes: ) (just changed the color order)


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...since a lot of you didn't know 'bout Foster's contract, you might not know about some of the others....Link

Here they are...(excluding FA's)

Austin Croshere: 7-yr; 51.0M...2004-05 (p) 

Ron Mercer: 4-yr; 27.0M...2003-04 (p) 

Al Harrington: 4-yr; 24.0M...2005-06 

Jonathan Bender: 8-yr; 36.50M...2006-07 

Ron Artest: 6-yr: 42.0M...2007-08 (p) 

Jeff Foster: 10-yr; 32.80M...2008-09 

Fred Jones: 4-yr; 6.77M...2004-05 (t) 

Primoz Brezec: 4-yr; 3.79M...2003-04 (t) 

Jamaal Tinsley: 4-yr; 3.96M...2003-04 (t) 

The (t) means "team can opt out", in other words restricted FA. The (p) means "player can opt out".

A couple of guys seem a bit overpaid...*cough* Croshere *cough*


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hmm...since a lot of you didn't know 'bout Foster's contract, you might not know about some of the others....Link
> 
> Here they are...(excluding FA's)
> ...



Ron Mercer is a FA next summer.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I think Real GM is more accurate.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

thats really weird how it says Foster's contract is 10 years, I went to realGM and they say he has 5 years left, I wonder which one is right?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> thats really weird how it says Foster's contract is 10 years, I went to realGM and they say he has 5 years left, I wonder which one is right?


Probably RealGM.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> thats really weird how it says Foster's contract is 10 years, I went to realGM and they say he has 5 years left, I wonder which one is right?


Sorry...I found that site, but I don't know how accurate it is :upset: 

Some of the contracts seem right while others are not...:sigh:

It says Bender is on a 8yr $36.5Mill deal, but I think he is on a 4yr $27Mill deal...


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry...I found that site, but I don't know how accurate it is :upset:
> ...


Yea, Bender is on a 4yr deal.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah I think USA Today is just full of crap.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Primoz Brezec: 4-yr; 3.79M...2003-04 (t)


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...........................


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........................................................




:laugh: Yeah that's how you know that report is untrue.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Yeah that's how you know that report is untrue.


The sad part is, I think that is his real contract.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

No he has a team option coming up that I have a feeling won't be picked up.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> thats really weird how it says Foster's contract is 10 years, I went to realGM and they say he has 5 years left, I wonder which one is right?


RealGM is correct, Foster had 5 years left on his deal.

Source: http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/pace_021029_foster.html


----------

